# Free baby back ribs!



## Muygrande66 (Feb 29, 2016)

I saw a flyer from Shane's rib shack. First 100 thru the door on April 30 get a rack of baby backs,t shirt and some other stuff I can't remember. See y'all there mmmmmm


----------



## Bluefish Blues (Jul 13, 2014)

Both locations?

Ive never eaten Shane's ribs, but I have friends who say they are really good.


----------



## Muygrande66 (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm not sure bluefish. The flyer was at the QV store at hwy 98 and 399. It was from the tiger point store. Need to call them and find out.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I have only had the "big daddy" (or something like that) sandwich. Really good.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Bluefish Blues said:


> Both locations?
> 
> Ive never eaten Shane's ribs, but I have friends who say they are really good.


 
Anyone that knows this clown can tell you, he's all about stuff that someone else paid for...


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I would not go there if they came to pick me up,and gave me free food. One time might be a off day piss poor food and the service was worse. but twice in 3 months. never again.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Shane's is good. I like it


----------

